# WASATCH MNTS/AVANTAQUIN BEAR



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I drew this tag for the fall hunts! I'm totally excited, I've seen several bears in the area before. Anyone care to give some info and advice to a first time bear hunter? Just looking for experiences in this area and what the best ways to hunt them in the fall would be. Thanks!


----------



## BLACKEYE (Feb 1, 2012)

The longer the ears the smaller the bear. Dont waste the tag on a small one. Good luck!


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

If your going to be baiting be prepared to go up about every 2 days to bring in more bait. Also remember that your on public land and could possibly be fouled up by biggame Hunters. Atleast that's been my experience, I have also unknowingly walked into another Hunters area


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Pm sent


----------

